
Django website along with it's documentation website down for hours now - mundanevoice
https://docs.djangoproject.com/
======
dhaas
The docs are hosted by readthedocs, so for those looking, they can still be
found here:
[http://django.readthedocs.org/en/1.8.x/](http://django.readthedocs.org/en/1.8.x/)

------
egwynn

      s/it's/its/

